# Does calibration liquid go bad?



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a bottle of calibration fluid that I got with my refractometer. It's probably around 3 years old or more. 
Is the solution still good to use for calibration of my refractometer? Or would it have evaporated leaving me with inaccurate results?


----------

